# Deity Upholstery



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Yall sorry for the new updates, I was having troubles organizing the sew down page and my business has now changed names. Deity Upholstery is the new, we been working hard and putting out alot of happy customers here are some pics of some jobs we've done.
Thanks from Deity Upholstery


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's the before pics of the 1988 Chevy caprice, with everything original and bench seat in the front.




























Heres the pics of it now, its not fully finished but most of it is done. Lots of customization done to this caprice it even has a dvd console upfront also wrap in ostrige. Custom pillows to match the interior.












































0271.jpg[/img]


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

This motorcycle seat was originaly handcrafted by Danny Gray. For those who dont know this man, ''legend'' he was Indian Larry's good friend and seat designer for Indian Motorcycles. In total there's 18 top stitch an 2 Inverted piping lines the innovation of this seat is amazing and heres my result.


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

Definitly trusted work.. anyone in alberta should get my brother to do up there upholstery he is wicked and will hook up goood pirces.
T
T
T


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

We also do heated seats for those crazy Calgary winters an random snow falls...








Kustom sub box for a seious competition sound system
































The customer wanted speakers in the doors of his C-10 truck. I had to make a kustom ring so the speakers wouldnt affects the window mechanism from working.


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

VW chirroco back seat


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks good bro.. ill post up pics of the sample seat you did in my coupe deville..hopfully tomorrow.
T
T
T 
for a good bro


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DemLowridaz_@May 5 2010, 12:32 PM~17399515
> *We also do heated seats for those crazy Calgary winters an random snow falls...
> 
> 
> ...


yo is that bigs box u did


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

_*deity upholstery dose it hard *_


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@May 13 2010, 09:13 PM~17484212
> *yo is that bigs box u did
> *


yea that was biggys system, an matts door speakers thanks for postin up the bra lol happy your bro liked it


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@May 13 2010, 09:17 PM~17484244
> *deity upholstery dose it hard
> 
> 
> ...


yea man that biggys thumpin system and those speakers are in nate doggs Chevy C-10 an thanks for postin up the bra glad your bro liked it what a difference in heat, hey


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DemLowridaz_@May 17 2010, 10:50 AM~17514713
> *yea man that biggys thumpin system and those speakers are in nate doggs Chevy C-10 an thanks for postin up the bra glad your bro liked it what a difference in heat, hey
> *


yeah man get ur phone workin i called it like 100 times ***** i got my seats


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

This went on a 130,000$ chopper I had to make all the edges extra thin so the seat could fit well into the whole they cut out before hand. Im goin to ask the customer for pics of his bike asap thanks for you support .

^


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 26 2010, 05:01 AM~17608098
> *
> *


thanks man much appreciated got more pics comin very soon...


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

heres something my bro did a year ago for my coupe deville. its just a demo now. pretty sweeet colour combo for the car being rootbeer brown.

Heep postin up some more bro.<Good Work Bro Keep It Up>



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Jun 24 2010, 11:02 PM~17881824
> *heres something my bro did a year ago for my coupe deville. its just a demo now. pretty sweeet colour combo for the car being rootbeer brown.
> 
> Heep postin up some more bro.<Good Work Bro Keep It Up>
> ...


that was more like 3 years ago but not bad for my first seats I must say so myself wait till you pik your colors the coupe guts are goin to be crazy thanks for the suppot lil bro


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

post some new stuff up. get the escalade on here and other bikeseats.


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

Harley Davidson Seat. alligator skin. Leather



Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

Arm rest for tattoo shop..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL

[url=http://img713.imageshack.us/i/anotherday026.jpg/]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

A chair done for my tattoo shop.. so comffy...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

Brotherz Kutz On 17th Ave. & 52nd ave. S.E 
''The best in town''


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

2007 Cadillac Escalade
I built 2 of these the exact same. The escalades previously come with white pillars an headliner, I changed them both to black ultra suede but left some parts white to make it pop a bit more.


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

1998 Honda Prelude










Everything you see thats blue we covered to accent the car. 
we didnt sew the seat but installed them


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

Loooking goood.
TTT for my bro


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's our website its still under construction but looking good already thanks to my little brother for creating it and thanks for the support. 

www.wix.com/tcaddy/deityupholstery


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey bro let me help you out.. CLICK HERE


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

TTT...DEITY


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

Wasup ya`ll the mid- north been busy Im having a christmas sale 20% off man hours till the 1st of january 2011 just giving back to the community heres some more pics of wats been happenin at the shop... 
Peanut Butter custom fitted seat pan

















record holder for first place winner accross alberta for best in show 








Custom black chopper


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

sick work I'll be deffently hitting yeah up in the spring to do my caddy Nice work man


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rags_87Caddy_@Nov 30 2010, 09:23 AM~19199781
> *sick work I'll be deffently hitting yeah up in the spring to do my caddy Nice work man
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie I cant wait to do your cadillac should be a fun project. I love my caddys lol you in a car club yet cuz we startin the deity cc family we making our mark 2011 thats our year


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

nice work homie, puttin' it down for canada.


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

TO THE MUTHA FUKKIN TOPP... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Some m3 seats. Custom Czech flag...






























:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LuXurySmoKin (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Dec 8 2010, 10:21 AM~19272028
> *nice work homie, puttin' it down for canada.
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the support an big ups. And Happyholidays an happy new year to all


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

:machinegun: :machinegun: 

TOOOOOO
THAAAA
MUTHHHAAA
FUKKKIN
TOPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!

:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------

